# Another Lyft scam



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I get a ping from Laura 7 minutes away. I accept and start heading to her pick up. After 5 minutes on the way to her, I get a notice that pickup location has been updated. Still 2 minutes away so I keep driving. A minute later ride disappears and I get a message that Dave has cancelled the ride. No cancellation fee! 

Lyft switches riders during pickup phase and then cancels the ride to deny drivers a cancellation fee! 

I complained through the app by SMS to Lyft and got the usual runaround. "Hi I'm Kevin, glad to help you today. Which ride was it? I'll need to take a look at this. I'll be a few minutes before I can get back to you." Never got a response! 

When I wrote back to ask what happened, I got a message that my session had expired and I should send another message through the app!

Then it happened again! Accepted Lyft ping, headed to pick up, rider was switched, immediately cancelled, no cancel fee! 

Lyft sucks worse than ever.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I get a ping from Laura 7 minutes away. I accept and start heading to her pick up. After 5 minutes on the way to her, I get a notice that pickup location has been updated. Still 2 minutes away so I keep driving. A minute later ride disappears and I get a message that Dave has cancelled the ride. No cancellation fee!
> 
> Lyft switches riders during pickup phase and then cancels the ride to deny drivers a cancellation fee!
> 
> ...


Why are you still driving for gryft


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Why are you still driving for gryft


When Uber won't send me a ping because I'm holding onto a sticky surge!

They both suck!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> When Uber won't send me a ping because I'm holding onto a sticky surge!
> 
> They both suck!


They both suck, but gryft has reached the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've had that happen plenty of times.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I get a ping from Laura 7 minutes away. I accept and start heading to her pick up. After 5 minutes on the way to her, I get a notice that pickup location has been updated. Still 2 minutes away so I keep driving. A minute later ride disappears and I get a message that Dave has cancelled the ride. No cancellation fee!
> 
> Lyft switches riders during pickup phase and then cancels the ride to deny drivers a cancellation fee!
> 
> ...


This is one of the few situations that I have heard here that actually sounds like Lyft cheating instead of driver paranoia. Yikes!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This was happening last year in Orlando. Here is how to play the Lyft game:

1. Immediately call your rider and tell them you have the call and you are on the way to pick him/her up. Confirm the address. Jot it down.
2. Give the rider the make and color of your vehicle.
3. *Tell the rider that there are a bunch of fake Lyft and Uber drivers around lately and do not under any circumstances get into any other vehicle than the make and model you are driving.*
4. Continue to the location even if you get the re-route or cancellation.
5. When you get to the location, pick up your rider. (there will probably be another driver there, but he doesn't have the right make and color of vehicle and the rider is scared to get in his vehicle)
6. Call Lyft and tell them you picked up the rider and there is something wrong with the app.
7. Congratulate the rider on being careful and safe.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> This was happening last year in Orlando. Here is how to play the Lyft game:
> 
> 1. Immediately call your rider and tell them you have the call and you are on the way to pick him/her up.
> 2. Give the rider the make and color of your vehicle.
> ...


Sounds good in theory but not really feasible. 
The other driver will be there with the matching details on his phone and the rider's phone. I will look like the fake driver.

Too much extra work for 61 cents per mile, especially calling Lyft and spending 30 minutes trying to explain why they owe me a $6 ride.

Also, when I lose the pickup address, it's hard to find the rider. If I don't have the ride with destination address in the app, I can't be driving the rider uninsured.

Thanks though.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> They both suck!


Both do suck more than ever, but Lyft has somehow managed to suck even longer & harder.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Both do suck more than ever, but Lyft has somehow managed to suck even longer & harder.


It's a race to the suckiest bottom.

I finally got a response from Lyft.
"I completely understand how frustrating this must be for you and I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you.
I hope I was able to clear this out to you. Is there any other concern that you want me to assist you?
I will proceed to close this chat since it looks like you're busy at this time. If you need assistance, just reply to this text. Remember we are here 24/7 for you. Bye for now TemptingFate. Have a great day!"

"What about my money?"

"if I had the chance to add this Cancellation Fee to your account, I absolutely would. I'm being completely honest in telling you that your valuable effort means the world to us. However, when this type of bonus is required we are submitted to review specific details."

Thanks for nothing you useless SOB.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> What about my money?


Keep demanding it until they pay you! They will. Don't fall into, "eh it's only 5 bucks, screw it." They count on that.

I always get my fee when Lyft pulls these shenanigans on me!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Keep demanding it until they pay you! They will. Don't fall into, "eh it's only 5 bucks, screw it." They count on that.
> 
> I always get my fee when Lyft pulls these shenanigans on me!


$10. Happened twice.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> Sounds good in theory but not really feasible.
> The other driver will be there with the matching details on his phone and the rider's phone. I will look like the fake driver.
> 
> Too much extra work for 61 cents per mile, especially calling Lyft and spending 30 minutes trying to explain why they owe me a $6 ride.
> ...


It actually does work and mysteriously, those re-routes seem to not happen anymore after you do this a few times.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> This is one of the few situations that I have heard here that actually sounds like Lyft cheating instead of driver paranoia. Yikes!


I have been enroute to pickup the Lyft rider, when it gets canceled, lyft found another driver closer that just popped up. They could care less that I am halfway there, and now have to eat the expense, with no cancellation fee.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I guess reassigning a ride is a very nice cancellation loophole. Probably only happens on longer pickups.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I get a ping from Laura 7 minutes away. I accept and start heading to her pick up. After 5 minutes on the way to her, I get a notice that pickup location has been updated. Still 2 minutes away so I keep driving. A minute later ride disappears and I get a message that Dave has cancelled the ride. No cancellation fee!
> 
> Lyft switches riders during pickup phase and then cancels the ride to deny drivers a cancellation fee!
> 
> ...


Always log out after accepting a new ride. Screen record until customer is in the car. If the ride is profitable, screen record the whole thing. 
Or don't accept any rides over three minutes away.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Always log out after accepting a new ride. Screen record until customer is in the car. If the ride is profitable, screen record the whole thing.
> Or don't accept any rides over three minutes away.


Why log out after accepting ride? Educate me.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Why log out after accepting ride? Educate me.


It keeps lyft from switching passengers on you. 
I have had an instance where it switched passengers on me. If you're logged out and it does this, you have a case. Because you didn't approve the new customer. You have to jump through hoops to get the cancelation bonus, but you have evidence if you want to pursue it. 
If you're logged out and it switches passengers, you can cancel without it effecting your cancelation rate. The ride will disappear from your history.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

OK thanks. I had a case once where I intentionally drove away from a long pickup that I wish I had not taken. I got reassigned and all was well.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Lyft is the worst. They made it that way on purpose. Do not drive for them. IMO, it's not worth the trouble. Screw 'em.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Solution: Shuffle. A stacked Shared Shuffle.










Do 2 Shuffles as your recompense and 2 Shuffles as Lyft's penance.










THIS is why we Shuffle


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I get a ping from Laura 7 minutes away. I accept and start heading to her pick up. After 5 minutes on the way to her, I get a notice that pickup location has been updated. Still 2 minutes away so I keep driving. A minute later ride disappears and I get a message that Dave has cancelled the ride. No cancellation fee!
> 
> Lyft switches riders during pickup phase and then cancels the ride to deny drivers a cancellation fee!
> 
> ...


Have not heard or read " SMS" in a while ?

SMS stands for Short Message Service and is the most widely used type of text messaging. With a SMS, you can send a message of up to 160 characters to another device. Longer messages are normally split up into multiple messages. MMS stands for Multimedia Messaging Service.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> This was happening last year in Orlando. Here is how to play the Lyft game:
> 
> 1. Immediately call your rider and tell them you have the call and you are on the way to pick him/her up. Confirm the address. Jot it down.
> 2. Give the rider the make and color of your vehicle.
> ...


Lyft probably won't pay you. I had a cancel from a ride dispatched to me from a heath plan through lyft. after I was 2 miles away with the pass in the car. I called and they said they would fix it just finish the ride. Still missing that 40 bucks. After three go rounds they stuck with the computer showed me not moving, sorry.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

No tiki, no ride. You got to end it and move on.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> It's a race to the suckiest bottom.
> 
> I finally got a response from Lyft.
> "I completely understand how frustrating this must be for you and I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you.
> ...


You should stay on them - yes, it's a pain in the ass, but sometimes pushing until they give in is satisfying. There were times that I spent 45 minutes emailing Uber about something they owed me - a cancellation fee or whatever - and really, it was $6 or $7 bucks that I was pissed about. But eff that, it was MY $6 or $7 bucks!! These companies figure drivers will eventually give up fighting because it's a pain to deal with, but I'm Pig-headed and literally will fight myself into the ground if forced to. It was always money that I was legitimately owed by Uber and they were playing games and essentially trying to get out of paying me for work I did and was owed funds for completing.

I got into the habit of screenshotting EVERYTHING - literally, every trip I accepted, every single time I arrived to a pickup, EVERYTHING. That way, I always had proof of my trips and my rides and the passenger names and addresses. People will say "Who has time to screenshot everything?" but it takes a nano-second to do, and you can then fight for your money when these companies try to pull a sleazy move like they're known to do.

Nothing gets me madder than these companies stealing from drivers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I was close to the bonus , and it was playing prevent defense with time ... once the bonus was hit, it was quick pings... got two Latina strippers ... rematch ?dropping and picking at the same spot .. not much English ... they don’t make close to 25,000$ a month. Hard working strippers not at good part of town .
Going to guess they make less than Uber drivers pay per day, but higher than Lyft drivers.?
So less than 1000 $but higher than 900$ ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

It happened to me once, sometime in my first couple weeks. Took a long pickup on Lyft (never again), all of a sudden it was sending me in the opposite direction, back where I just came from. I got tangled up in the wrong place at the wrong time at rush hour (a place I know when to avoid now) and the ride was canceled by Lyft. I wasted almost an hour, let alone the miles.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> I get a ping from Laura 7 minutes away. I accept and start heading to her pick up. After 5 minutes on the way to her, I get a notice that pickup location has been updated. Still 2 minutes away so I keep driving. A minute later ride disappears and I get a message that Dave has cancelled the ride. No cancellation fee!
> 
> Lyft switches riders during pickup phase and then cancels the ride to deny drivers a cancellation fee!
> 
> ...


I've been a member of this board for almost 2 years and this seems to be standard Lyft procedure. That's why I've never signed up to drive for them.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I rarely get any pick ups over 5 minutes, and if it is over 5 minutes, it is a airport run or a pax that has been declined or canceled by another driver
Today had a cancellation run, 2 -3 min pick up, and the guy canceled. I was 15 seconds from his house? no $ on that one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I get a ping from Laura 7 minutes away. I accept and start heading to her pick up. After 5 minutes on the way to her, I get a notice that pickup location has been updated. Still 2 minutes away so I keep driving. A minute later ride disappears and I get a message that Dave has cancelled the ride. No cancellation fee!
> 
> Lyft switches riders during pickup phase and then cancels the ride to deny drivers a cancellation fee!
> 
> ...


QUIT DRIVING FOR THEM


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

I turn them on when it has been exceptionally slow (like now) Still do 10-1 Uber rides. Uber has always made me more $ per hour online over Lyft. Plus today I got three early morning pings and declines in a row 16, 19 and 23 minutes in that order. WTF Same address but different accounts..


----------

